# استخلاص الذهب



## ابن الاقصر (7 مارس 2012)

اريد كتاب عن استخلاص الذهب 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الذهب22 (12 مارس 2012)

اريد الطريقة التي يتم بها استخلاص لذهب وفصله


----------

